# My Betta Might Have Severe Velvet Disease



## Bishie_2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

At first I thought velvet disease looks like a yellow dust in fishes' body but then some says that it looks like a greyish matte color. Other also says that it is the yellowish color is just iridescence So now I'm a bit confused what it really looks like. 
There is nothing odd about my betta's health. When I come near the tank he get's excited and when I'm observing from afar he swims around and go to his hiding spot, then swim around again. He also flares sometimes and I let him exercise by jumping to get his food every time I feed him. I also think that he is very old already.
But now I'm really worried if he has a velvet disease and a severe one coz' the photo's I'm going to show you looks like it.
If it is velvet disease, what should I do?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That just looks like normal betta coloring to me. I believe if he had velvet he'd have died in a very short time. (at least that is what i was told when i thought my guppies natural sheen was velvet)

Very pretty Betta!


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

I think it's a beautiful fish as well - I don't see anything wrong with it….


----------



## Bishie_2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

I am at ease now knowing that it's normal. Thank you for the compliment and thank you for assuring me.


----------

